
Can you download Safari from the Safari page? - tomcam
https://www.apple.com/safari/
======
tomcam
GitHub told me to update Safari and sent me to this page... but Apple didn't
seem to bother with a download link. Or am I missing a UI element because
Safari 9.1.2 is that outdated?

~~~
detaro
Isn't Safari managed through the App Store?

